# صناعة كريمات الأساس المستعملة في صالونات تجميل السيدات



## whmwhm (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،

أخواني المهندسين أرجوا ممن يعرف كيف يتم صنع كريم الأساس أن يفيدنا بذلك ، حيث يوجد شائعات بأن الكريمات المستوردة تدخل في صناعتها مواد نجسة ، وأرغب بصناعتها للسوق المحلي.


شاكرين لكم جهودكم.


----------



## فايز النشواتي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

معك حق 
اتا شخصياً لا اعرف بالضبط الخلطة ولكنني اعرف المواد الفعالة الرئسية وهي :
الكحول السيتيلي - اللانولين ( دهن الصوف ) وبالتوفيق


----------



## whmwhm (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخ فايز على ردك الكريم ، وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الشامل فاست (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ياخي هذي مهمة جدا وافضل اللجوء الي مهندس متخصص 100% لانها متعلقه مباشرة بصحة الانسان


----------



## عادل الحلبي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الانولين هو شحم الخنزير


----------



## الأميررامي (2 فبراير 2009)

الكريم بشكل عام يتألف من :
1 ستياريك أسيد
2 سيتيل الكول 
3 فازلين
4 تري ايتانول أمين
5 غليسيرين مونو سيترات
6 غليسيرين
7 زيت بارافين
8 زيوت طبيعية أخرى تضاف لتحسين النتج
9 عطور
اللانولين هو دهن صوف الغنم وليس شحم الخنزير


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد هناك شركات امارتية لتصنيع مواد التجميل 

اذا نحن في أمان من ذلك :28:
وتبقى المساعي والدعم نحو الأفضل هي المعيار :28: 

وفقتم لكل خير ​


----------



## صديق الطيبين (6 فبراير 2009)

ذه المواد للخلطه فهل يتم جمعها فقط او هناك طريقه للمزج او التفاعل للحصول على الناتج مع التقدير


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (17 يناير 2010)

الخلطة السابقة مكونات فقط
تحتاج لمقادير وينقصها المستحلب والماء
لديكم على هذا الرابط تركيبة الكريم الذي أصنعه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t173358.html


----------



## forlan (17 يناير 2010)

أنا عاوز أعرف طريقة صناعته بالكامل


----------



## salahmmm (3 يناير 2013)

المستحلب موجود ومذكور وهو تراي ايثانول امين وبامكانك استخدام توين 80 ايضا كمستحلب


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

هل الكحول الاثيلي ضار على البشرة؟


----------



## jasonbiggs (20 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههه المهندسات الكيميائيات هيفرحو اوى بالموضوع ده


----------



## jasonbiggs (20 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههه المهندسات الكيميائيات هيفرحو اوى بالموضوع ده هههههههه


----------

